# 4 cell novak gtb



## one8ty (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a novak gtb 4-6cell speed controller has wondering it any knew if i can hook a 2 cell lipo to that. if so i was going to put it in my sons sc10 with a 17.5 brushless motor on it. thanks for any help


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes you can. Onf of yhe components that would be missing is the fan, but that will not be needed for your application.
Butch


----------



## one8ty (Aug 24, 2009)

*cool*

thanks butch will put in today and get it up and running:thumbsup:


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

one8ty said:


> i have a novak gtb 4-6cell speed controller has wondering it any knew if i can hook a 2 cell lipo to that. if so i was going to put it in my sons sc10 with a 17.5 brushless motor on it. thanks for any help


the gtb if i rememebr rite has a lipo cut off built in .. you shoud double check and if so set it to ON that would be ON ON ON .. i stress that highly.. reason if you run lipo down to 6 volts or below there nogood .. some may take the hit to 5.5 volts but not to many times .. 


so please double check with novak .. there website has the manuals for free
http://www.teamnovak.com/download/instructions/index.html


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

If you have a GTB 4-cell it definitely *does not* have a built-in LiPo cutoff.

If you want your son to be able to run it safely for extended periods, you should get a Novak Smart Stop cutoff. If he is only going to run in a race where he will never drain the battery all the way and if he is meticulous enough that he will always start the race with a fully charged battery, the cutoff won't be needed. But that is a lot of "IFs" so you are probably better of getting a cutoff.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Since this esc is for your son's car, you might want to consider exchanging the old GTB 4-Cell for a GTB (2S version) for 59.99; this esc has the built-in lipo cut-off.

Our SmartStop 2S lipo cut-off module is 24.99 An external module adds one more thing to learn how to use and mount in the car.


----------

